
Ask HN: Why not make the “Who's hiring” threads weekly not monthly? - kiraken
I feel that A lot of startups and freelancers&#x2F;Consultants would agree with me when I say that a weekly or at least bi-weekly thread would be more beneficial
======
MaximumMadness
I think at the core of it all, Hacker News is about discussion and
conversation, and sharing job opportunities are a by-product of that, not the
main focus.

By cluttering up the feed with auto-generated content on a more frequent
basis, the value of all the other good stuff we come to read would be
diminished. Not to say that 'Who's hiring?' isn't useful, maybe we just don't
need it that often

------
B_Throwaway
Why would it be more beneficial?

